# Hello from a new member - I think!



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Before I get a shouting at :wink: and I know all the people who seflessly (sp) give up their valuable free time to run the club have a proper job as well ....but I've rejoined the TTOC and thought I should say hello 

I re-joined at Gaydon, Dave paid Lou; do I simply carry on using my old membership number (what it is, I have no idea  ) or will I be allocated another?

I know I'll get my membership stuff idc  ...but I'm a little keen to have a TTOC sticker to put on my Porker before I take part in a Porsche meet 

Jackie x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome (back) jackie and dave [smiley=cheers.gif]  
dont for get to pay your back money :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT next :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> TT next :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


it would be a step up :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Dave can have the Boxster - I may well have a TT :wink:

Just need to get rid of some cars...
BMW 7 ser
Pug 205 Mi16 Gti
Fiesta RS turbo
Escort cabby
MG MIdget

But if I get a TT, maybe I'll keep the lot and have a different car for each day of the week (you know what we girls are like for shoes - just that I like shoes and cars  )

Jac x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dave can have the Boxster - I may well have a TT :wink:
> 
> Just need to get rid of some cars...
> BMW 7 ser
> ...


but jackie if you got another tt why would you want to drive the :wink: others :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There were membership packs prepared for the event, did you not get given one?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I thought you only got the membership pack for the 1yr after that yoiu just get the qrt mag abd cary on with your excisting membership id etc

Jonah


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

omen666 said:


> There were membership packs prepared for the event, did you not get given one?


No, Dave spoke to Lou Saturday night after AGM.

Joined (re-joined) to get tickets for Sunday cheaper....It's a Scottish thing! :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome back to the fold Jackie.


----------

